# Access tutorial



## reverze (Jun 3, 2010)

I just received a project for my internship where I will need to code a Access Database..

I was wondering if someone had previous experience with a good tutorial for Access as I never have used it before..

I've googled around a little bit, but just wanted to get some input here as well.

Thanks


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2010)

What programming language are you using?


----------

